# coat colours



## Amanda0612 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi,

My British shorthair had her first letter of kittens on Saturday morning, they are all doing great. I was wondering if anyone knows or has an idea what colour the little one on the left of pic is?

Thanks for reading


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Amanda0612 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My British shorthair had her first letter of kittens on Saturday morning, they are all doing great. I was wondering if anyone knows or has an idea what colour the little one on the left of pic is?
> 
> Thanks for reading


The one right to the left ..blue tabby maybe ,is mum tortie tabby? if so kitten may be blue tortie tabby , just looks like i can see a bit of cream on it.

Mum looks blue tortie tabby in this photo too.

Do you have a mentor?


----------



## Amanda0612 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi thanks for your reply. Mum is blue spotted tortie. The breeder who I bought her from is in the south of Ireland And im in the north. The two on the right are Def blue spotted or tabby. The one on the left is lighter so I wasn't sure. The cream also has a few spots of blue on one of her back legs lol.


----------



## Amanda0612 (Dec 17, 2013)

And yes your right, there is some cream on the little one on the left


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

The two on the right look brown tabby from the piccy (i think its called brown but i dont breed these colours so dont know the correct term) 

Then i would say you have a cream there (not sure why your seeing a blue spot on leg tho)

Then id say the one on left is blue tortie tabby or possibly spotty if mum is.

What colour was dad?


----------



## Kitty Cats (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi

Beautiful Kittens 
Looks either Blue Tortie or Blue Cream to me, you should be able to tell once they get a little bit bigger.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Kitty Cats said:


> Hi
> 
> Beautiful Kittens
> Looks either *Blue Tortie or Blue Cream* to me, you should be able to tell once they get a little bit bigger.


Blue tortie and blue cream are the same thing.


----------



## PetParadiseGifts (Feb 1, 2015)

Blue tortie I think  Congrats!


----------



## Amanda0612 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks for your replies.

The father is a solid blue. It's maybe just the lighting in the pic but the two on the right are definitely blue tabby or spotted.

I was hoping for a blue cream &#128512; fingers crossed. But I'm just happy they are all healthy gorgeous little kittens &#128512;.


----------



## Kitty Cats (Mar 25, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> Blue tortie and blue cream are the same thing.


If Blue Tortie and Blue Cream are the same thing - then why are Bsh blue tortie tabby colour number 20G and Bsh blue cream colour number 28 :/
It's a totally different coat pattern :001_unsure:
The blue Tortie tabby is blue & cream mottled pattern, the blue cream is mostly blue with patches of cream


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Kitty Cats, a blue tortie and a blue cream are two names for a dilute non-agouti cat with an added red gene. A blue tortie tabby has, as the name implies at least one additional agouti gene. The confusion may have arisen because the tabbies are sometimes called torbies.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Kitty Cats said:


> If Blue Tortie and Blue Cream are the same thing - then why are Bsh blue tortie tabby colour number 20G and Bsh blue cream colour number 28 :/
> It's a totally different coat pattern :001_unsure:
> The blue Tortie tabby is blue & cream mottled pattern, the blue cream is mostly blue with patches of cream


Both are different ..... One agouti and one isn't so they will have different code

Tortie is a colour were tabby is a pattern


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Tortie is a pattern as well! Hence blue tortie, lilac tortie, and so on.

Just one that always includes red, cream or apricot.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Tortie is a pattern as well! Hence blue tortie, lilac tortie, and so on.
> 
> Just one that always includes red, cream or apricot.


As we are talking about British tortie is colour related . Ie cream in this case ..

No red would could from this mating, keep things simple for the OP


----------



## Amanda0612 (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm quite new to this, I have another question regarding the cream. He's a boy but he has grey blue patches on one leg. The paw pad is half grey and half pink so the colour will be staying. The breeder who I bought the mother from and also the studs owner have never seen anything like this. I have attached a picture of him. I appreciate everyone's comments.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

How very weird ... Never seen anything like it .. Wonder if it's fever coat but I don't think its affects the paw pads .. Tortie male but I would of thought there would be more dark markings ... Sorry I don't know for sure


----------



## Amanda0612 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks very much for your message. I don't think its fever coat, but it really does seem odd lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Kitty Cats said:


> If Blue Tortie and Blue Cream are the same thing - then why are Bsh blue tortie tabby colour number 20G and Bsh blue cream colour number 28 :/
> It's a totally different coat pattern :001_unsure:
> The blue Tortie tabby is blue & cream mottled pattern, the blue cream is mostly blue with patches of cream


Right i see, but you didnt say 'blue tortie tabby originally' , you said 'blue tortie and blue cream' which those two are the same. Maybe you meant to say blue torbie i dont know.

If dad is blue then scrap what i said previous about the two kittens to the right looking brown tabby as its not possible is dad if also a dilute.

The cream kitten is very unusual it is possible to get a tortie boy its just a bit rarer, the only other thing i can think is chimera which are also rare.

Chimera (genetics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Are you absolutely sure of the sex as you said the cream was a girl in your earlier post? If its a girl she would be a blue tortie too but one that is showing very little blue colouring. I have seen such kittens before but they don't seem to be all that common.

If its definitely a boy then as Cosmills and WLBSHs said he is either a tortie boy or a chimea, though I think it would be very unusual for a chimea to show on such a small area, its usually far more equal. This past year I have heard of three tortie males being born!


----------



## Amanda0612 (Dec 17, 2013)

Yes I'm 100 % sure it's a boy. It must have been a typo. 3 girls and the cream is a boy. We just don't understand it lol. He maybe is a tortie. I will google chimea aswell as I've never heard of it .

Thanks for all the comments


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Amanda0612 said:


> Yes I'm 100 % sure it's a boy. It must have been a typo. 3 girls and the cream is a boy. We just don't understand it lol. He maybe is a tortie. I will google chimea aswell as I've never heard of it .
> 
> Thanks for all the comments


A friend of mine had what he thought was a tortie girl and a black boy born last year. Then as the kittens got a bit older the black boy developed a tiny patch of red behind his ear and another tiny patch on his body. It didn't grow out, he was in fact a tortie male


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Am not doubting its a boy ... But could you add a pic of his bits.. Am so puzzle by it lol ... Sex linked colour and genetics for this mating suggest boys will be cream and no girls , But wonder if it was a girl why the high cream 

Has the sex change fairy been lol


----------



## Amanda0612 (Dec 17, 2013)

Lol no problem. Here is a pic. You can also see the grey goes across the Middle there.

Thanks 

Amanda


----------



## Amanda0612 (Dec 17, 2013)

The stud's owner is totally miffed aswell, she said she is usually very good with genetics but just can't work this one out.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Well defo a little boy ... Lol ... Well he is special that's for sure 

See how is colouring develops over the next few weeks ..


----------



## Amanda0612 (Dec 17, 2013)

Lol, so I maybe have a little male tortie, that is rare . I will keep you posted on any changes to his colour


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Amanda0612 said:


> Lol, so I maybe have a little male tortie, that is rare . I will keep you posted on any changes to his colour


Yes please do , will be lovely to see him

Thought my colourpoints were confusing lol

All the best Hun x


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

He's not exactly a tortie - I've never seen one that is almost all cream at birth.

This URL will be of interest:

MOSAICS, CHIMERAS & TORTIE TOMCATS


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

I have never seen one but that's not to say he isn't a Tortie!!! Cos a haven't see one 

He is very unique .. Cannot wait to see him when he is older


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

To be fair to be a tortie you only need 1 single red/cream hair to be showing to make it tortie the amount showing is just down to that fairy. If this fella is a tortie then i guess he has alot of the cream showing.

I once saw what was suppose to be a choc tortie cp at a show, the judge looked at this kitten and said it had been entered into the wrong class and should have been in choc cp class , it hadnt! genetically this kitten had to be tortie.So the kitten clearly have that little red that it wasnt easily noticed.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

You look at my Rubes .. The only Tortie on her is on her back leg and only one pink paw pad .. Genetically she had to be tortie but to the untrained eye you would have said lilac tabby


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

OrientalSlave said:


> He's not exactly a tortie - I've never seen one that is almost all cream at birth.
> 
> This URL will be of interest:
> 
> MOSAICS, CHIMERAS & TORTIE TOMCATS


The answer lies within the link provided by OS. I have bred two cream BSH males both of which had small patches of blue, one in the belly/groin area and the other on the lower part of a hind leg. Though 'breakthrough' patches of colour on red/cream kittens isn't exactly common, it's not exceptionally rare either and I've known a number of other breeders over the years see the thing with cream kittens.

ETA: Interestingly, these patches of 'breakthrough' colour are almost always restricted to the underside/rear extremities.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

gskinner123 said:


> The answer lies within the link provided by OS. I have bred two cream BSH males both of which had small patches of blue, one in the belly/groin area and the other on the lower part of a hind leg. Though 'breakthrough' patches of colour on red/cream kittens isn't exactly common, it's not exceptionally rare either and I've known a number of other breeders over the years see the thing with cream kittens.
> 
> ETA: Interestingly, these patches of 'breakthrough' colour are almost always restricted to the underside/rear extremities.


One thing this has reminded me of , i have a cream cp stud and when i brought him home i noticed a blue patch on his paw area, i instantly thought 'tortie' i rang his breeder and she asked me to tripple check that he was defo a boy lol, he was.

Anyway we couldnt understand it and put it down to a possible injury at some point.

The patch isnt there now but i guess it could possibly have been along the lines of the link OS shared.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Not cats but dogs i found this link and thought it might be of some interest here , pretty cool.

Dog Coat Colour Genetics


----------



## Amanda0612 (Dec 17, 2013)

The colour is definitely still here and more prominent. I have attached a few pics. They are clearer than the last .


----------

